

Explor (YC S07) Social App Discovery launches - lukexi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/explor-app/

======
zaveri
Love the design on explorapp.com ... So is Appsaurus now defunct, or is explor
a supplementary product?

~~~
lukexi
Hi Zavari, thanks! Explor replaces Appsaurus, and should magically transform
if you've still got Appsaurus it on your iPhone (once the update hits). : )

------
sahillavingia
Worked with these guys on the app for a little bit. Amazing guys, amazing
product. :)

~~~
lukexi
So did probablycorey and wooster! All three of you, champions and gentlemen.
Thanks a bunch dudes : ).

------
RK
Any plans for an android version?

~~~
lukexi
Most definitely : ). No timeline yet, but we're on it!

